# Wired's 12 of the best science fiction books everyone should read



## M. Robert Gibson (May 31, 2019)

29 of the Best Science Fiction Books Everyone Should Read
					

Looking for your next read? Take a trip into the future with our pick of the best science fiction novels of all time.




					www.wired.co.uk
				






> Looking for your next read? Take a trip into the future with our pick of the best science fiction novels of all time



Once again, Wired prove they don't understand the concept of _all time_.

12 books
2 from the 1950s
2 from the 1960s
1 from the 1970s
2 from the 1980s
2 from the 2000s
3 from the 2010s

So that's 42% of the best science-fiction _of all time_ has been written in the last 20 years


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, that actually looks like a pretty decent time spread to me, given the fact that popular culture rarely looks to the past.

Personally, I've read all the old ones, up to and including _Neuromancer_, but none of the new ones except _The Three-Body Problem_.

One dozen books is a pretty darn small list, so I won't quibble with the choices.


----------



## Rafiraf (Jun 1, 2019)

What's WIRED? Some kind of magazine or tabloid?(Sorry, I don't live in the US.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 1, 2019)

Seems wholly subjective to me. 

There is no way that Ready Player One should be in that list. (Don't get me wrong, it's enjoyable but it not that good.)


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 1, 2019)

Rafiraf said:


> What's WIRED? Some kind of magazine or tabloid?(Sorry, I don't live in the US.


It's a UK based tech magazine and website









						WIRED UK - The Latest in Technology, Science, Culture and Business
					

We bring you the future as it happens. From the latest in science and technology to the big stories in business and culture, we've got you covered.




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jun 2, 2019)

"but all present compelling visions of our possible future "

If that was a requirement, possible future sounds like it is saying realistic, which would cut a lot from any list. They all link back to amazon. I wonder how close amazon comes to listing every science fiction story ever written and what their ratio of used books to new books is. Maybe the stories had to be popular with people who would go on to buy shoes, vacuum cleaners, watches, chromebooks, backpacks, etc., according to what is shown in the side margins. Or can they tailor their read next articles to my personal viewing habits? Then there's  the article that says says Bezos wants to colonize space while he is destroying the Earth. Anyone else see that or am I the only one writing a cookie trail says as the modern world flowers it devours the natural world.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 2, 2019)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> 29 of the Best Science Fiction Books Everyone Should Read
> 
> 
> Looking for your next read? Take a trip into the future with our pick of the best science fiction novels of all time.
> ...



They got to be kidding .  With all the books  that have been written in the genre  , these the only the books they could come up with?


----------

